

Ask HN: Anyone moved away from GitHub to Phabricator? - ravenkat

I&#x27;d like to know the experience of engineers who moved away from github to phabricator. Phabricator is really good but it has no third party app support like github. We use circle CI to run all the tests after send a pull request in github. I couldn&#x27;t find a support for CI in phabricator.
======
techdragon
I've been trying to. But one big roadblock is the need for all the call signs
in Phabricator.

Some of our core work is now on Phabricator, but there are a number of sharp
edges to cut yourself on when you make the switch and this holds back the
wholesale switch from using Phabricator as a "Project Mangement, Bug Tracker,
Wiki, etc, tool", to using it as "Source Code Hosting + Project Management +
Bug Tracker, Wiki, etc." and getting all the extra integration benefits for
our repos.

Most of these have future answers in the form of work currently on the drawing
board by the devs. Waiting for the PEBKAC aka Nuance tools drives me nuts.
They are great devs, but sometimes the slow pace of progress on some things
hurts. CI tooling via Drydock & Harbourmaster has been in progress for at
least 2 years now, Nuance has been in the wiki ahead of proper project
creation for quite some time now too.

Really hope that the Launch of Phacility brings them the resources to speed up
development.

------
andrewjshults
We didn't move away (never were using GitHub), but we've done our CI hooks
from inside arc (the command line client for phabricator) and it's worked
pretty well (it means you need to be able to reach both phabricator and our CI
server, but since phabricator is self-hosted that's not really a problem). A
little manual, but pretty straightforward to get setup.

Overall, we greatly prefer phabricator's review tools (batch email
notifications) + general git workflow (linear history on master) so haven't
really looked into GitHub enterprise.

------
cauterized
We use both Phabricator and Github together -- it was super easy to set up. I
think Phabricator has a CI tool on their roadmap. They also have an API, but
it's a bit of a clusterfuck, which may help explain the dearth of
integrations.

